# Replacing Power Steering Pump



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

So my trucks been making whining noises and having trouble steering. Nissan replaced my exhaust manifold today under warranty so they took a look.

They said my power steering is leaking and they recommend I replace the power steering pump and lines. They quoted me $675 for the job.

Obviously im not gonna have them do it, i'll have a local shop take care of it. Anybody else have experience with this though? What'd you pay when you had it replaced...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd pull one off a Hardbody in a u pull it yard with a KA24E for $15, or a good junkyard for $50 and that's how I would do it. It's easy to do, but you'll need a new set of copper washers for the banjo fitting Nissan uses as the high pressure side. Should take all of 30 minutes if you do it yourself. Go to Harbor Freight and get the giant variety pack of the copper washers for around $5-$10. Parts stores want $2 for 2 or 3, the Harbor Freight pack comes with 100.You need em when doing brake hoses too, so why not stock up? ( They also have variety packs of cotter pins, grease fittings, O rings and other hard to find items for cheap)


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Just did my power steering pump last week...got the pump at a local parts store, cost about $140...I am an "average" back yard mechanic...I do my own work because I have to not because I enjoy it...took me about 2-3 hours to figgure it out and get it done...

I also replaced all water hoses and thermostat...

If you do thermostat, be careful...it has no gasket, and when I tighened the pipe, it cracked...parts stores don;t carry them and Nissan had to special order from the warehouse...this is in St Louis, you would expect a large enuf city for the dealers
to carry all the parts...


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I feel your pain w/the t-stat housing.


----------



## Oben (Apr 13, 2012)

*It Squeaks huh*

A) Have you checked the power steering fluid? Make sure you just dont need to add some power steering fluid. 
B) Check your wheel bearings you might need to repack them with grease it dosent hurt to check them. You should check them every 30,000 miles

Check your joints it might of gotten bent and all you have to is replace those


but also how much is it squeaking?? does it do it only when you turn your wheel all the way?? If so you might just need to add fluid.

but if it really was your pump you would of lost steering of it would be really hard to steer. Also i would just replace the lines for it first then re add some fluid and give that a shot. Its pretty rear for that pump to go out unless the car has been sitting or you never put fluid in it at all.

I hope this helps you and others.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the pump works but is just leaking, a seal and gasket kit can be purchased through Nissan. The pumps not difficult to rebuild if you take your time and keep your parts organized as you disassemble. If you want to go "the extra mile," the bearing can be replaced, as well, but must be pressed in.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

most of the time its the pressure hose that leaks... if it really is the pump go with the seal kit..


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Check the hoses to the pump first !*

I have found that the hose from the pump to the reservoir that is held in place with regular hose clamps is the first to go ! Check that. It has a rubber scuff sleeve made over it and if there is fluid dripping out from under that sleeve the hose is likely the culprit. I think the fluid just eventually breaks down the rubber of the hose and it seeps fluid. It's a simple fix. Just drain the reservoir and be ready to catch the fluid that will drain out as you pull it loose at the pump. Its just hose clamps at each end. Here is a pic with engine removed so you can see it better. I labeled it with the big yellow arrow.
Power steering hose leak | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Not saying your dealer would ever pulling one over you but that is a possibility.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I think in the 5 years since he posted this, that the original poster "likely" has this fixed by now....


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Not a problem Cusser. When I see a post like this, even when its old, I always answer if I have had similar experiences etc. Not so much for the original poster who is likely, as you said, solved his problem, but for all the others searching the forum who are having similar problems now. Nothing worse than searching for posts that match your issue only finding the same question but not finding all the suggestions that might help.


----------



## frostymon (Oct 29, 2012)

*squeaks until it warms up*

Just this past weekend I am getting squeak/whine when steering when I start the truck after it has been sitting. Once it warms up I no longer hear any squeak/whine. Any ideas?


----------



## rweinkauf (Jun 13, 2012)

*Thanks*

Depsite the original post being 5 years old, my power steering pump just broke tonight on my 2000 Frontier, and I found the syptoms described and fixes helpful.

Rich


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

frostymon said:


> Just this past weekend I am getting squeak/whine when steering when I start the truck after it has been sitting. Once it warms up I no longer hear any squeak/whine. Any ideas?


Probably a loose or glazed V-belt (assuming it is a 4 cylinder; I do not own a V6). Check the belts for tightness and tighten if required. Inspect the belts while you are at it. If they are cracked or glazed then replace them. Not a difficult job on the 4 cylinder.

Steve


----------

